# Back to 7 day guide instead of 9?



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I was looking ahead for the next showing of Smallville and the guide on my 721 only goes ahead 7 days... When did Dish change that?


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Checked mine this AM, also only 7 days, whats up with that!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't checked mine yet, I had problems last night with my 721 it seems that I left it unplugged for to long and it forgot its remote address and lost its switch configuration.

It was making me mad because it wasn't responding to any buttons I was pressing on my remote. The sys info button on the 721 was not doing anything as well.

When I would boot it It would all go fine, the Dish Logo would come up and it would validate the hard drive, then it would say "Aquiring Satellite Signal" then that screen would go blank after 10 seconds, then it was just a black screen.

After a few minutes of going through everything I reset the remote back to address 1, thats when I could press the menu buttons and everything else.

After a check switch I was in business again.

I unplugged it because on Monday night it started pixeling up once every min or so, and sometimes after the screen would pixel up it would breifly say Aquiring Signal on the screen.

I checked my signals and they were good. And none of my other receivers in the house were having problems. 

Once it was all reset the problem did go away.

Anyways because of this big reset I didn't check my guide because I figured it had to download it again.

I don't have a problem with a 7 day guide. 9 was nice, but I think a 7 day guide was all that was promised for the 721. 

Plus dont forget E*8 is moving in soon so they are doing some shuffling at 110 so I would expect some slight guide problems over the next week or so.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I've only got seven days on my 721. On my 501 I've got about eight and half. 

:shrug:


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I just checked, the guide on my 721 is now showing exactly 6 days . . . what's going on?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

We had a 9-day guide on the PVR501 for a while but it went back to a max of about 7 1/2 days after one of the SW updates. (I think it was the one that added the "Search" function.) 

How many days ahead you can skip at any given time will depend on when you last got an EPG update DL. Power off the unit overnight and you should have a little over 7 days the next morning.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I would love to have a 6 day guide on my 6000s. I wish there was a way to upgrade the memory to hold more than just the current and next show.


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

Jeez...even though my guide is not filled in (read that "No information Available" when more than 1.5 hours out) I can now scroll to the 11th (today is the 2nd) so i got my 9 day guide back (used to be 3 day guide only--even AFTER "No Information Available" bug). (721)

Small consolation when there is no info on it.

;( Jann


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As I sit here I am checking my 721.

The time is 8am and Thursday October 3rd.

My guide goes to 1am on Saturday October 12.

Look like I got a 9 day guide again anyone else?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Scott,

I am happy to concur, I just checked and I am now getting the 9 day guide again as well! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I think it depends on if you turn off your machine at night or not. My 501 seems to waver between 7-9 days and seems to go out further if I shut if off.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I never shut mine off. I always fall asleep watching mine


----------



## mistcove (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I never shut mine off. I always fall asleep watching mine  *


What do you all think of the pip on the 721 , what size is it , can it be adjusted?
i view on a 19 inch , would it be to small to watch two games on and see what was in pip window?
Thanks
bob


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Pip size on the 721 is changable, small PIP and Big PIP.  Im not in front of my 721 now to tell you how to change the size, but there are two sizes.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Click "PIP" button once, small picture appears. Click once more and the size increases. Click one more time and the pip disappears.


----------



## mistcove (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *The Pip size on the 721 is changable, small PIP and Big PIP.  Im not in front of my 721 now to tell you how to change the size, but there are two sizes.  *


Thanks Scott , i found your review of the 721 today (day late and $ shot) :shrug:
nice review!
bob


----------

